# West Bay Slam Tournament & Fundraiser - July 9th



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Saturday July 9, 2016.

Underwritten by CastAway Rods

West End Restaurant & Sand Bar - 21706 Burnet Drive Galveston, Texas 77554 (Sea Isle Subdivision)

We are a month away, time to start getting your team together.

You can fish up to 4 people on a team.

The fundraiser portion of the event will be held from Noon until 5 PM with the drawings and auction immediately following and finally the awards. 100% of all the money raised will be donated to the Fisher House for Military Families. www.fisherhouse.org

Live Music will be provided by the Blockade Runners, The Blockade Runners are a unique mix of Texas singer songwriters that come together to provide a unique style of entertainment for West End Anglers events. All of the members that comprise the Blockade Runners are accomplished musicians with successful independent musical careers.With gigs across the state and their busy schedules, itâ€™s always a gamble as to the who will be available for each event. Great entertainment and a unique mix of music covering almost every genre awaits! Come on out, have a beer and sing along!

Event Flyer
Event Rules
Boundary Map
Online Registration (Sign Up)
Facebook Event Page

We will have a long list of sponsors for the tournament / fundraiser and we will post the information within the next few weeks.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Tournament is this Saturday.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Tournament is tomorrow register up until it starts. We have over 100 entries and are at a full payout. 

Payout will be expanded as entries increase.


----------

